# 8 week old puppy not eating properly



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

So we are now into day 3 with our new family member who is 8w3d old. He isn't very interested in his food and will only eat about half of his daily allowance. We have tried using the same brand of food as the breeder and softening it up as she suggested. We have also tried handfeeding, not softening the food and different brands. The breeder suggested adding some meat juice to the food, but I don't want to create a dependency on this. Then again he needs to eat... Energy levels seem good. He seems relaxed around us and is very social. Potty training is going well and there is nothing wrong with the amount he is pooing! Considering taking him to the vet for a check up and some advice. Suggestions?


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

My girl was like that also when we first go her. Just give him time and continue to feed him on a schedule, don't just leave the food laying around for him to pick at.


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! Last meal was a hit actually! Made the kibble really mushy but added bits of dry kibble in too. He smashed it ?


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

They don't know how to starve themselves and will eat before they die. Put him on a schedule and give him some time to eat and take it away. I found out my guy just wasn't hungry sometimes and skipped more than a couple of meals. He is now a healthy 82# 14 month old.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I fed my 8wk pup 1/4 cup kibble, 1/4 cup wet, and 1/4 cup of water. She seemed to like it

I left out dry for her to free feed

You could try to feed your pup later, or exercise your pup a bit before feeding


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Our Sheba was the same way when we brought her home, for the first week or two. She was just not very interested in eating, even though we were feeding her the very same food that the breeder was. I think it just takes awhile for them to get accustomed to their new surroundings. Perfectly normal. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------

